# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Gnome's Mystery Cipher Adventure... thing

## thegnome54

A little math-code mystery adventure I created.  If you can't read the number going around the edge, it's:
1,298,074,292,641,617,146,593,927,475,265,581 (base ten)

There are seven steps (translations/decipherings) needed before you have the answer.  Don't bother with the coded answer below the riddle before you're done with the number (the first six steps are done on the number).



I don't know if anyone will actually try this, but I consider it math-art, and I know that I would really enjoy solving something like this myself.  If anyone wants to give it a shot, pm me your answer or put it in spoiler tags if you get it.

----------

